# Update: Suns sign Leandro Barbosa for rest of season



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

paulcoro 1h


> The Blur is back. The #Suns plan to sign Leandro Barbosa to a 10-day deal when the team starts its 5-game trip


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns to sign Leandro Barbosa to 10-day deal*

ah no way? I'm down.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns to sign Leandro Barbosa to 10-day deal*

Lol honestly give me some nostalgia with Leandro rather than Ish...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns to sign Leandro Barbosa to 10-day deal*

Hope Bledsoe's not gonna be out that long.


Eh, I was never a fan of Barbosa.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns to sign Leandro Barbosa to 10-day deal*

I was until he became the brazilian black hole of basketball. He just became a possession killer


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Suns to sign Leandro Barbosa to 10-day deal*

An undersized SG, we all know where that will get us(getting posted up by bigger guards that is). Looks good driving, but is a streaky shooter at best. Also his decision making is a concern...

But hey maybe he will surprise us...


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns to sign Leandro Barbosa to 10-day deal*

The way i see it is that he can (or could) shoot from range, which is what we lack from either back up pg in Ish and Archie right now. Plus seriously.... ish is booboo.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Suns to sign Leandro Barbosa to 10-day deal*






Can't believe I made this almost 8 years ago.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/428175696867758081

I like this actually. Find him more tolerable and he's blending in nicely with us.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anybody else remember when Starbury said Barbosa was going to be a top 5 PG?


----------

